# Neutering Scheduled Thursday...



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

So I finally decided to go ahead and schedule Ninja's neutering. I haven't mentioned his situation but both of his testicles are undescended. When I called and asked the vet for the price, they told me it would be between $450-$500 :jaw: I had no idea how expensive it could be and I was wondering if anyone else thinks this is too much or is this normal for his situation?


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

How old is Ninja?


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

I've no idea with regard to his specific situation, but I'm pretty sure that that is a whole bunch more than normal for a male neutering. I would get out the yellow pages and simply call around to the other vets. Just ask them for a 'ball park' amount since none will want to commit over the phone, but it should give you a rough idea if your vets amount is out of line or not. 

Poor Ninja. We'll be thinking about him on Thursday and sending extra nice thoughts his way. :grouphug:


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

He is about to be 11 months. 

Thank you Trish. I appreciate that


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Where I live a normal neuter that's not as complicated as yours is $300.00. I have always been under the impression that vets in the US were far cheaper than ours. I think I would call around as suggested explaining the testicles are not descended and get cost estimates also.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

In Ontario, I had friends last year pay under 200 for neuter and another friend paid 350 for a spay. Females are always more, but I'm sure my buddy said he paid less than 200 for the neuter of his Jack Russell.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow! I am sorry to hear this... I hope you can find someone you trust to do the procedure for less $$!!
Tillie is getting spayed tomorrow... gulp .. our babies are growing up! :Cry:


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

aww good luck Tillie!! Yes your right they certainly are growing...I heard the ASPCA van does it for $100 but I'm scared to do it there considering his situation. Plus I don't know how sanitary it is and would be worried the entire time. I'm going to take the advice and call other vets around here but even if that is the ultimate price I will go through with it. It has to be done considering prostate cancer is at a much higher risk.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I just went back and checked, but Kodi's neuter was $320. That included $80 of pre-op blood work. But I know that undescended testicles is a much more complicated surgery, so it doesn't sound like this is out of line.

It also probably depends on what area of the country you live in. I know vet care in the NY city area is very high, and since we're in the suburban Boston area, our probably is on the higher side too. Smaller vet practices in more rural areas might charge less.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I just went and dug out Augie's invoice for his neuter as he had one undescended testicle. His bill for the neuter portion (we had teeth cleaning, microchip done at same time and that was extra) was a little over $400. That doesn't include pre-op blood work as that was done at the referring clinic and I can't find that invoice at the moment. The extra charge for the undescended testicle was $83.60 (evidently the charges are based on amount of time it takes); also it would have added time to the anesthesia (SEVO), which we were told is a bit more expensive than Isoflurane. Our regular vet would have been less expensive but they would have kept him overnight with no one there to supervise. If I remember correctly (and if a breeder reads this and thinks this is misinformation - hope they will set me straight), these undescended testicles can sometimes be located more inside the abdomen and the vet may have to search for them, so it can be more internal like a spay. Augie's was palpable from the outside and the vet did not have to search for it. If it was me, I definitely would not go the ASPCA van route. So, I am thinking, considering where you live (and my preconceived notions that NY is probably more expensive than many other parts of the country ) that is probably not too far out of line, considering both his testicles are undescended.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you Linda and Karen. The vet is able to feel where they are and luckily won't have to go searching for them and that price does include the blood work. I called 2 other places and they ballparked around the same amount. This vet that I am taking him too is a better one then the others so I'm going to take him to that one. Thank you ladies for your advice and knowledge


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I am soo nervous. My family is telling me not to go through with it because he was simply "born that way" and he will be fine. They don't understand the risks of the situation and they think that he won't be the same after.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh Ninja tell your Mommie not to worrie everything is going to be alright. Get a good nights rest and let us all now how he is doing.

PS he will be even better !


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm looking at Eli's bill and the neuter by itself was $155. There were a whole bunch of other related fees including pre-surgical exam $25, Catheter & fluids during surgery $65, in surgery EKG/pulse/blood pressure $20, 2 injectable painkillers $40, amox drops $26, pain meds $12, and medical waste $5. I also opted for a flouride treatment for $15. All told, the ticket came out to $363. DH and I figured we could have probably saved $5 by throwing out the "waste" in the garbage ourselves! LOL I have health insurance that covers neutering so I will get some money back.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

So the price is suddenly up another hundred. I just dropped him off and the bill does not make sense to me. It does not add up and I will go ask them questions when I go back. They said to call around 5 and he should be ready by then. What concerns me most is when the doc listened to his heart he told me he heard a bit of swooshing which made him believe he has a slight heart murmur and I should go check back in 6 months for an ultrasound. But he told me not to worry about it now. Funny thing is one of my friends was there with her dog who is a 12 year old shih-tzu and she was called right after me with the same doc. He also told her that her dog had a heart murmur and she goes thats so strange u just told my friend the same thing and he said yeah well I wouldn't be too concerned about hers it barely sounded like it which is why I told her not to worry. So I don't really no what to think about that right now but anyway I'm still nervous about his neutering. Everyone home is upset with me because I took him I have no one's support at home. Glad for the forum


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

I think you are doing the right thing with regard to the neuter, as with the undescended testicles there is potential for further complications down the road.
As far as the billing discrepancy, I would definitely ask about that, and if they gave you a quote beforehand, they should have to stick to that quote unless something medical necessitated additional care, but how could they possibly know that as you were bringing him in before he was even in the OR.
As far as the murmur goes, again, I've no firsthand knowledge with regard to dogs, but in humans many people have murmurs referred to as innocent heart murmurs that are of absolutely no consequence, some people have intermittent murmurs where the doctor suddenly hears it on an exam, patient goes for an echo and EKG, and the murmur is not heard again then all of a sudden one time it's there again. That's not to say that a heart murmur can't be serious...it most certainly can be; for example a congenital issue or acquired through age, poor exercise and poor diet; however, I have had hundreds of files cross my desk in which the patient simply had an innocent murmur.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you Trish. The doctor said he heard it so slightly that he wasn't even sure if he was hearing correctly. He listened for a few minutes and couldn't make it out 100%. Your knowledge is very helpful and I appreciate it greatly!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

You're very welcome. Be sure to let us know how Ninja is doing this evening once he is home and settled.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I would not understand the billing discrepancy either, if the surgery had not been done yet. That doesn't make sense. Ours came out the quoted price, to the penny. 

Don't know anything about the murmur stuff. But I had heard the undescended testicles should be removed too, to prevent complications down the road as Trish mentioned. Thinking of you and am sure this is going to be a long day for you. It was for me as well, and such a relief when it was over. Quick healing little Ninja. Keep us posted. Try to keep busy to keep your mind occupied.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you  the vet just called. He said everything went fine Ninja just going to be a little bruised for a few days. He said he's gonna send me home with anti inflammatory pills and pain meds but Ninja just woke up and he said is starting to stand. He also said although we were able to feel the testicles he still had to dig for them a little because they were deep in. Sorry for the clear details lol. He said I should be able to pick him up at 5 since they want him to rest a little more. Meanwhile, I have his bed all ready at home and plan on giving him some TLC the next few days. I can't wait till it's all over. 

Oh and I definitely plan on asking more about the billing it seems too strange to me. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad Ninja is out of surgery!  Do you have any onesies on hand to put on him? It was the incision for the undescended testicle that Augie wanted to go after and the onesie prevented that. I kept one on him the entire ten days that we were supposed to refrain from bathing him. And then he still wanted to go after it (the incision) after I took it off him at the end of those ten days. Maybe it itched? He did have one 'accident' in a onesie - have no clue what that was about - that was real fun to clean up without giving a bath, but we managed.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yay, I'm glad Ninja's surgery is over and you will be together soon!!!
I can't believe the billing problems!? so frustrating, I hope you can get it all sorted out quickly!
I am so sorry that no one in your family is supporting this procedure, that just seems crazy, WHY don't they want him nuetered?? If he isn't going to be bred, I see no reason (other than to save a few $$) NOT to nueter him!! I'm glad we have this board to come to for questions, support and most importantly understanding!
I hope that his healing and recovery goes quickly.. cause Tillie's is taking FOREVER ( LOL, it's been 2 DAYS. ha ha) we just want our little love bugs as happy and healthy as possible!!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Well he's home. And it is breaking my heart  he started crying like whimpering a little. I made him some chicken and rice and fed him and he gobbled it up gladly. Then he tried to lick his area but I knew that would happen and got the cone at the vets. I couldn't find a onesie anywhere. Everyone is upset at my decision because they think vets r all liars and just want money. They don't believe he can get cancer. I'm over what the famliy thinks and no that this was best but I feel sooo helpless and sad for him. He is clearly in pain. All his meds start tomorrow which is 3 types of pills. Pain meds, anti inflammatory and antibiotics. Ugh so much to give to him. He was following me around before and seems okay walking now he is resting. I hope these next few days fly by and may Tillie recovery quickly as well! Thanks for everyones support.

Ohh and I got the billing issue straightened out. Total was 453. The other guy made a mistake. Thank goodness for that!!!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Aw poor little guy. Try to think of it this way...maybe it's really not that bad and he's just being a typical male...you know how guys are when they have an owie, it's the end of the world. (I hope you chuckled just now  ) Seriously though, I hope he's feeling better soon. It's good that he's already following you around. 
I don't know exactly what a onesie is, but I suspect it's something like the one-piece underwear we put on babies that come around the crotch and snap up???? If so, I actually went to Value Village (second-hand store) and bought a few of those for Sammy (they were only $1 much cheaper than doggy clothes), not to do up, but to cut back and he can wear them as a shirt (some of them are so cute), but you could probably snip a hole for the tail to come through and snap it up so he can't get at his owie. You could try that if you can't find any doggy onesies anywhere maybe. (I hope this makes sense you don't all think I'm a card short of a deck)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay Ninja! I'm glad he is already following you around, that is awesome!!
why did he get sent home with so many meds?? Tillie didn't get any!? she had a pain pill before she left the vet, and that was it. Maybe that's why it is taking her so long to recover. Although she NEEDS to feel the pain a bit in order to keep her down. She is already trying and sometimes succedding jumping. 
I hope that your family will do some research and discover that this IS the best thing for Ninja!! glad the "worst" is over and now our babies can snuggle up and recover!!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

HAHA trish you did make me laugh. I wonder if a onesie for a baby would fit him? This cone is making him so sad and I cant stand it. He is looking at me with his eyes and he seems so depressed and I feel so helpless. My grandfather is so upset that I took him he is saying I ruined him. I told him he will be better in a few days but he doesn't want to hear it. He is from another country and says nobody does this to their dog where hes from. Sigh...I'm trying to be with him while he sleeps. I hope he is better tomorrow. I'm going to go on a mission to find him a onesie tomorrow.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

That's so disturbing that your family are so in your face about this. I would be inclined to either start 'yes dearing' them or tell them to knock it off, but that's just me, but I'm sorry that they are making it so hard for you. 
With the baby shirts, I think it has to be not for really young babies, maybe like a 12-month size, since you don't want it to be too snug going around Ninja's 'parts' and it definitely would need a hole cut for his tail, but I think it would look sooooo cute. I haven't had any luck with snowsuits for Sammy so I think I may use those for when it's cold out on our walks and put his sweater over top. He always does his business in the backyard before the walk so it wouldn't matter if his parts were all covered up for the walk. Might even appreciate not having the cold air on his poor willie LMBO.
Anyway, good luck with the family...can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em I guess. 
Oh, if you're desperate for something tonight and don't want to use the cone, you could use a small pillowcase to fashion a diaper or a large tea towel since they are usually thinner material and that might be able to keep him from being able to lick at the incisions. You can put knots with the fabric at the sides to fasten it, or if you have some spare buttons kicking around just stitch a button onto each side and make a tiny button hole on the other side to fasten and wrap him just like you would a baby in a cloth diaper. It would only take like 5 minutes to throw together and the buttons would be more comfortable than the knotting. 
Okay, that's all my weird ideas for now.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Trish and Ninja's Mom - just to clarify - you DO use human infant onesies!  And you need to go by the measurement of their body, you can't go by weight. Augie was 12 lbs and required an 18 month size. But I measured from the top of his shoulders down his back to his fanny. You put them on so that the front of the onesie is on their back (the onesie back on their front), pull the flap up and snap, leaving the middle one undone for their tail to go through. Hope this helps. I thought the onesie was such a great idea - worked so well for us.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

LMBO Linda...and here I thought I was being sooooo creative. :bounce::clap2:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, yes, Tillie is sporting her "I love hugs" onesie right now... ha ha ha I went to a thrift store and got her 3 different sizes, the 12 month one works great, the 6-9 month is a tad to small and the 18 month one is baggy on her! Although, word of caution ... MATTS. need I say more? right now Tillies arms are matted SO bad I HAVE to take care of the matts, but she is so tired of me picking on her. sigh. and then I have to put her onesie back on, which will just make the matts come back, but if I don't take care of them they will get worse... shoot. sigh.... hanging in there Ninja's mom, we WILL get our babies through this together!! (right linda?)!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, this too shall pass!  Thank goodness Augie didn't mat badly. His onesie fit a bit loosely. Don't have a clue if that makes a difference. He was also older and past the coat blowing phase as well. 

There are so many of you going through this right now it seems; it is great you have the forum to commiserate with each other. Ha - you should have all gone together - like a tupperware party - maybe you could have gotten a rate :biggrin1: - someone could have brought snacks, another could have brought onesies........ just being silly. I am working on my forum quilt block and I keep 'escaping' because my head hurts from thinking! ound:


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks ladies  your support is great. LOL Trish you did get creative and seeing how miserable he is in the cone I will use one of your suggestions tonight after I get back from picking my mom up from work. I can't believe I didn't know it was actual children onesie's lol tomorrow I will go buy a few. Thank you for letting us know Linda. Yes Tillie's mom we will get through this together! Cannot wait until next week when the stitches come out. I guess this is a good learning experience and I know I did the right thing based on all the research. Linda you cracked me up :biggrin1: it would have been hilarious if we all went to this vets office looking for a group discount LOL!! 

Thank you ladies you are certainly helping me


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Awwww...poor little guy! Riley was very cute in his onesie when he had his surgery. Ninja will come through this with flying colors and be so much better for your decision.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

How's Ninja doing today?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

We want to know how he is doing too!:grouphug:


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

So today he is better. He ate more and stopped the whimpering. I am trying to keep him calm but he wants to play lol. He grabbed a toy and put it on the corner of the cone and lifted his head to bring it to his mouth. It was the cutest, funniest thing! We still have the cone on because we keep noticing he tries to lick himself. I'm worried he'll mess his stitches up if we take it off. I know he still had some pain but it's a big improvement from last night. I have a picture I'll upload soon. Oh and also it was HE'LL giving him his pills. The anti inflammatory and pain killer are small so we just put them in his mouth but OMG the antibiotic was torture. He kept pretending he ate it and then walked away to spit it out. I even tried putting it in chicken and he spit it out but ate the chicken around it!! Any ideas on an easier way?

Thanks for asking about Ninja


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

For some dogs it's easier to smash the pill into a powder and mix it into something they really like such as peanut butter or cream cheese.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you Deb! I will definitely try that next.


Here is Ninja with his Cone  he looks sad!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, poor guy!! I am still curious why he is on all the meds? Tillie didn't have any...? I hope he is feeling better SOOON!!!! and can get that cone off ASAP!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

And how is little Ninja today?


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Unfortunately the cone must stay on. He keeps trying to lick himself and I tried a onesie but boy was that bad. He was trying to grab it and rip it off so I said no no and left the cone. I'd rather be safe then sorry!! He is doing better and is happy again and ran around yesterday and it was hard to stop him lol. I am worried about one thing though, he hasn't pooped since we started the meds. He went fine the night of the surgery but the day after with all the meds nothing and now today nothing so far. He's been eating normally and I am going to run out and get some canned pumpkin soon. I read that can help but if he doesn't go by tonight I will be giving the vet a call. I also read the meds can be causing him not to go. 

Tillies mom, he had some bruising which is why I think we got the pain meds. Not really sure about the anti biotics and I guess the anti inflammatory was to keep him from getting worse. The vet told me that they had a little trouble with one of the testicles getting them because it was deeper then they thought. Maybe that's why the pills? I myself don't even no lol I just took them and was like whatever heals him faster.

Also, he started biting a little if we touch certain parts of his belly. I'm assuming thats cuz of pain right? Not biting hard because we taught him bite inhibition when he was younger but just grabbing onto our hands. He did however bite one of my cousins the first night because she touched him where she wasn't suppose too and I told her not to. Is this something I should be concerned about?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I definitely would use whatever I needed (the cone, if need be) to keep him from getting at his stitches. If they had to dig in there, he probably is very tender and no doubt the reason for all the meds - better to be safe than an infection, IMO. I would check on the no pooping as well, especially if he has been eating. Constipation can't be a good thing with abdominal surgery. Hopefully, he'll go before then!  I have no thoughts on the biting, other than the fact the cousin should not have touched him. I would bite too! He hurts, he's full of meds, and has no idea why or what happened to him and IMO, should be cut some slack for that!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you! I think I'll have to phone the vet regarding the pooping issue. I just still feel like it's the pills because he went the night we got home from surgery around 1am with no pills but once the pills started...nothing! I am so concerned and will wait until tomorrow morning. I read it can be the pain killer pills and he only has 2 more of those left one for tonight and tomorrow but I would still feel more comfortable calling. Hopefully things will change by tonight.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

does he seem to be in much pain??? if not, I would suggest just not giving him the last 2 pills, maybe he'll poo in the morning??? How is he doing otherwise??


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

It really doesn't seem like he is in pain. He's running, jumping, wanting to play. He even followed me around 4:00pm because that is the usually walk time and when I sat down he tilted his head and looked at me. Then he walked around as if he was looking for the leash. I think your right I should just not give those last 2 pain killers. Besides this issue everything else is good he's eating normally and doesn't seem in distress (besides the cone around his head lol) but then again, I would be upset if there was a cone around my head as well!!


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Julie had to wear a cone for two weeks after her tibia surgery and spay. We tried onesies and soft cones, but they didn't work. She adapted better to the cone than I did..she used it to scoop up leaves, rocks, toys whatever--I felt guilty and sad for her, but she did ok and surgery areas healed and no infections. Now she's officially cleared to RLH again and am sure your puppy will heal quickly too.
Carol Z


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you Carol! I'm glad to hear she healed great and even though the cone is difficult it is much better then taking chances on a onesie.

Just a thought- does anyone think maybe he is not going because he would prefer to go outside rather then a wee wee pad. I know I am suppose to let him rest but would it maybe be okay to put the leash on him and simply let him on the grass in the front of the house, of course carrying him up and down the stairs?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Where does he usually go potty? Did he use a wee wee pad at all before his surgery? Or is he trained to go outside? Once Augie was trained for the outside, he does not go inside, even though we have left the UgoDog inside for him, just in case. He will just hold it. If Ninja is trained to go outside, that definitely could be what he is doing, I think - holding it. And if that is the case, if it was me, yes, I would carry him up and down the stairs, have him on leash and let him try to potty outside. We took Augie outside to potty after his neuter. We just didn't let him run around out there.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ninja said:


> Also, he started biting a little if we touch certain parts of his belly. I'm assuming thats cuz of pain right? Not biting hard because we taught him bite inhibition when he was younger but just grabbing onto our hands. He did however bite one of my cousins the first night because she touched him where she wasn't suppose too and I told her not to. Is this something I should be concerned about?


I would tell people they HAVE to leave him alone! THEY are the problem. He is just trying to defend himself in the only way he has. When Kodi was blowing coat, he would occasionally grab my hand in his moth when I hit a tight knot and it hurt. I wouldn't consider that biting... he didn't hurt me, he just wanted me to stop. I told him I was sorry, he'd look at me with those sad dark eyes, and I'd work more carefully. I would have bitten your cousin too!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ninja said:


> Thank you! I think I'll have to phone the vet regarding the pooping issue. I just still feel like it's the pills because he went the night we got home from surgery around 1am with no pills but once the pills started...nothing! I am so concerned and will wait until tomorrow morning. I read it can be the pain killer pills and he only has 2 more of those left one for tonight and tomorrow but I would still feel more comfortable calling. Hopefully things will change by tonight.


Oh, I forgot to mention... if he's constipated, a teaspoon of PLAIN canned pumpkin on his food can help regulate his system again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ninja said:


> It really doesn't seem like he is in pain. He's running, jumping, wanting to play. He even followed me around 4:00pm because that is the usually walk time and when I sat down he tilted his head and looked at me. Then he walked around as if he was looking for the leash. I think your right I should just not give those last 2 pain killers. Besides this issue everything else is good he's eating normally and doesn't seem in distress (besides the cone around his head lol) but then again, I would be upset if there was a cone around my head as well!!


I stopped giving Kodi pain meds when he didn't look like he needed them. I figured he'd slow down and show signs of discomfort if he was too sore, and after those first few days, he was absolutely fine. The hard part was keeping him calm for the required 10 days!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree. My vet said it was fine to take him out on a leash, just no running around. He even suggested quiet walks as a way of working off some energy in a more controlled way. And, yes, we were told we needed to carry him up and down the stairs.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

krandall said:


> I agree. My vet said it was fine to take him out on a leash, just no running around. He even suggested quiet walks as a way of working off some energy in a more controlled way. And, yes, we were told we needed to carry him up and down the stairs.


Some days I wish someone would carry me up and down the stairs! :biggrin1:


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Just an update- Ninja pooped late last night on the wee wee pad. He is trained to go outside but on snowy days he know's to go on the wee wee pad. I gave him the canned pumpkin yesterday and I think it helped. I agree with the biting because he was being bothered and I figured that had to be the reason, I just needed extra advice on the situation  I think I will do what is suggested and take him out to go do his business. I wouldn't want him to hold it until he feels like he has no choice but to go on the wee wee pad. He is doing better day by day and I must admit it is hard to keep him calm sometimes. This is the 3rd day and I am counting down till we can run and play like normal...I miss all the fun too :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Glad to hear he's doing better! Those first few days are the worst. In no time, you (and more importantly, he) will hardly remember it ever happened!!!

I remember what a big deal it seemed like when it was MY puppy getting neutered, but once you've been through it, it seems like a piece of cake!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So glad Ninja did his 'business'! :whoo: And is feeling better!
I think Augie only got one pain pill - and not because he seemed like he was in pain, but because I thought for sure he would be and wanted to prevent it from happening. But he acted really weird after I gave it to him - he would look at his water dish really strangely and back away - almost like he was hallucinating that something was in it other than water, if that makes sense. So I didn't give him any more.



krandall said:


> Glad to hear he's doing better! Those first few days are the worst. In no time, you (and more importantly, he) will hardly remember it ever happened!!!
> 
> I remember what a big deal it seemed like when it was MY puppy getting neutered, but once you've been through it, it seems like a piece of cake!


Yes, Karen, but I have a strong hunch if we would get a second Hav and go through the spay/neuter thing again, it will be just as stressful the second time around until they are through it and well on the mend!  At least for me, I am pretty sure of it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Yes, Karen, but I have a strong hunch if we would get a second Hav and go through the spay/neuter thing again, it will be just as stressful the second time around until they are through it and well on the mend!  At least for me, I am pretty sure of it!


I suspect you are COMPLETELY correct!ound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So happy to catch up and see Ninja is doing better. Yay, a little easy leash walking also helps get the intestines moving.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YAYYY! GO Ninja! SO glad he pooped!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

It certainly was heart breaking to see him the first day and how he was whimpering. It make me think I would not be able to go through something like this again and my next dog, whenever that is, must come to me spayed or neutered LOL! 

Everyone's support on this thread has been really great and I appreciate it so much!!! There were doubts in my mind when I first neutered him and I was able to get through it with the help of you guys...me and Ninja thank you all so much for all your replies :hug:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I just went and dug out Augie's invoice for his neuter as he had one undescended testicle. His bill for the neuter portion (we had teeth cleaning, microchip done at same time and that was extra) was a little over $400. That doesn't include pre-op blood work as that was done at the referring clinic and I can't find that invoice at the moment. The extra charge for the undescended testicle was $83.60 (evidently the charges are based on amount of time it takes); also it would have added time to the anesthesia (SEVO), which we were told is a bit more expensive than Isoflurane. Our regular vet would have been less expensive but they would have kept him overnight with no one there to supervise. If I remember correctly (and if a breeder reads this and thinks this is misinformation - hope they will set me straight), these undescended testicles can sometimes be located more inside the abdomen and the vet may have to search for them, so it can be more internal like a spay. Augie's was palpable from the outside and the vet did not have to search for it. If it was me, I definitely would not go the ASPCA van route. So, I am thinking, considering where you live (and my preconceived notions that NY is probably more expensive than many other parts of the country ) that is probably not too far out of line, considering both his testicles are undescended.


I agree with Linda. Sometimes it can be quite complicated searching for undescended testicles and you would want a very good experienced vet. And considering where you live.......


----------

